
Photographer sues Getty Images she's billed for her own photo (2016) - EndXA
https://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-getty-copyright-20160729-snap-story.html
======
wnoise
[https://petapixel.com/2016/11/22/1-billion-getty-images-
laws...](https://petapixel.com/2016/11/22/1-billion-getty-images-lawsuit-ends-
not-bang-whimper/)

~~~
pettycashstash2
Thanks. It’s somewhat disappointing to read this was the outcome.

------
pettycashstash2
This was from 2016, so what was the outcome?

